
UBeam shows off futuristic wireless charging tech in its first public demo - mkagenius
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/3/14505460/ubeam-wireless-charging-first-public-demo
======
rdlecler1
Energy is being transmitted as a wave. Like the dispersion from a drop of
water into a pool the energy will decay exponentially as the radius increases.
This is all basic and I unitive physics. Notice that she needed to position
this about a foot away from the transmitter and I'm sure there was a lot of
battery power in that large box. At best this is a nifty science experiment
but I can't see how this could work at the scale they're proposing.

~~~
anotheryou
You can focus a bit with a phased array. If they can locate the phone they
could aim for it I guess:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phased_array](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phased_array)

